

Why Snapchat is unstoppable - brianscordato
http://datodaily.tumblr.com/post/63562017780/the-brilliance-of-snapchat

======
cstrat
I honestly have never gotten into it - but reading this has made me want to
install the app and have a play... I shared the same sentiments: “frivolous
sexting tool I wish I’d had when I was 17.”

